# Danios vs Guppy?!



## NolanCL (Nov 3, 2008)

I have 2 zebra danios that have recently taking to picking on one of my female guppies... the guppy is new to the tank but the danios leave all the other ones alone. So far they have just been chasing her all around but if it dosen't stop soon i will have to remove her from the community. 

Is this just like a new tank initiation or should i worry?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

how big is the tank? what is the other tank mates? you may want to up the amount of danios a bit


----------



## NolanCL (Nov 3, 2008)

The tank is a 30G, the 2 danios came with it and then a friend dropped off some Guppies when she heard about my new love of Fish, with out any place to go they go put in my still cycling tank.... (but as of right now the numbers for cycling are all perfect). The other tank mates are .... 4 Guppies from the same batch (full grown), one large swordtail. 
As the tank is still in a cycle I really didn't plan on adding the guppies ....... let alone any other fish, but do you think it would be best to add a few more danios to avoid the aggressive behavior? They really seem to just like to pick on this one guppy.


----------



## Charlie (Aug 22, 2008)

After the tank is stable, you definately need more danios... try maybe 5-6, and the aggression will spread out among themselves instead of to the guppies.


----------



## klosxe (Jul 5, 2008)

Yea, danios are a generally schooling fish and a larger gruop of them will keep them more interested within the school than at other tankmates. thats generall, of course, there are always a few bad apples though 

hope everything works out!


----------



## NolanCL (Nov 3, 2008)

Well it seems to have worked itself out.... the one guppy still hides in the plants but they seem to have left her alone, thankfully. Thank you for all the help! 

I will get some danios to even out the school when the tank is set. In fact the local store has them for 10c a peace so I don't even think it will break the bank to add a couple!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with what others have said - adding more danios will definitely help. That way, they'll only annoy each other and leave your other fish alone.


----------

